# Meetings > Workshops >  Linux Fest for dummies !

## papashark

Θα επαναληφθεί σύντομα.

Μόλις μάθω το πρόγραμμα μου για τις επόμενες δευτέρες θα το ξανακανωνίσουμε. Πάντως υπόσχομαι να είμαι καλύτερα προετοιμασμένος (για να μην πω απλά να είμαι προετοιμασμένος !)

Για την ώρα ελεύθερη έχω στις 27 Οκτωβρίου αλλά πολύ μπορεί να λείπουν για weekend.

Το επόμενο σεμινάριο θα είναι "linux fest for dummies" και θα είμαι μαθητής, ψάχνω για δάσκαλο, όποιος μου έχει πολλά αποθυμένα και μπορεί να διαθέσει ένα από τα Σαββατοκύριακα του ας μας το πει.

----------


## JS

> ...όποιος μου έχει πολλά αποθυμένα και μπορεί να διαθέσει ένα από τα Σαββατοκύριακα του ας μας το πει.


  ::   ::   ::  
Το είχαμε πεί οτι θα το κάνουμε με τον shock αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι μαζί μας ακόμα (οχι βρε, δεν πέθανε ! ). Πάντως μπορώ να προσπαθήσω να διδάξω με λίγη βοήθεια.
Μέχρι εκεί που πάνε και τα tutorials μου βέβαια...ξεχάστε το advanced troubleshooting και τις δύσκολες ερωτήσεις.
Ετοιμάστε τα PCιά σας  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pavlidisd

Ο λαός θέλει JS να διδάξει linux  ::  

Βέβαια να πω την αλήθεια δεν θα με χάλαγε να μάθω και κάτι πιο advanced...

Ανυπομονώ για τη νέα συνάντηση!

----------


## papashark

Οπότε βρήκαμε χαμάλι, εεε σόρρυ, βοηθό εννούσα !  :: 

Μας χρειάζεται και ένας μάστερ για τα δύσκολα.

Το μάθημα θα είναι weekend, θα ξεκινήσει νωρίς το μεσημεράκι του Σαββάτου, θα σταματήσουμε αργά το απογευματάκι και την Κυριακή από αργά το πρωί μέχρι νωρίς το απόγευμα. (τουλάχιστων έτσι πρωτίνω)

Κάποιος με πολύ όρεξη και αρκετή διάθεση ?  ::

----------


## shock

Εδώ είμαι και φυσικά ότι λέω το κάνω. Papashark δες ποιες μέρες μπορείς και στείλε PM.

----------


## ATIA

Να ρωτήσω κάτι? Το μάθημα θα είναι σε γραφικό περιβάλλων ή σαν την άλλη φόρα που πήγα να πηδήξω από το μπαλκόνι? Αλλά τι ρωτάω τώρα, αφού θα είναι και ο shock εκεί.  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Θα κατέβω ξανά για 28η Οκτωμβρίου, αμα θέλετε τότε μπορώ να έρθω για τίποτα ποιό advanced (όσο μπορώ να βοηθήσω)...

----------


## trendy

> Θα κατέβω ξανά για 28η Οκτωμβρίου


Θα ανέβεις Νίκο... αν κατέβεις κι άλλο πας Κάιρο  ::   ::

----------


## Ripper_gr

Tha ime kai ego eki gia voithia!

----------


## ice

Θα ειμαι και εγω για να με βοηθησετε .

----------


## craven

> Mπράβο σε JS, Mick, Shock για τις πολύτιμες γνώσεις που μας έδωσαν καθώς και για την υπομονή!
> Μπράβο και στον papashark για την άψογη φιλοξενία!
> Μπράβο όμως αξίζουν και οι μαθητές!  
> Οι φωτογραφίες που είναι???


Και μια μούτζα σε μένα που με πήρε ο ύπνος και δεν ήρθα ..  :: 
Ελπίζω να επαναληφθεί κάποια στιγμή...
(κάνα video δεν τραβήξατε?  :: )

----------


## myself

> Πάντως καλά περνάμε... 
> 
> Ο myself έφερε από την αρχή αναψυκτικά και μπόλικα πατατάκια, ενώ ο Fulljazz έφερε και άλλα αναψυκτικά αργότερα, μέχρι που την πέσαμε στις πίτσες !
> 
> Ο shock, Mick Flemm και Johnny Sar, κάνουν ωραίο μάθημα (καμία σχέση με τα χάλια μου) και εμείς ακολουθούμε όσο μπορούμε.
> 
> Μετά πήγαμε και κάναμε και ένα κλικο meeting σε παρακείμενη ταβέρνα, ήμασταν και μια ντουζίνα άτομα, και βγάλαμε μερικές ιδέες για τα VoIP που θα τα ανακοινώσει ο JS σε κάποια στιγμή.
> 
> Είπαμε αύριο στις 11 και προσοχή στην αλλαγή της ώρας ! 
> ...


Diabasa ta parapano kai me epiase mia thlipsi alo prama.... Proton gia tin blakia me to laptop mou pou ekana (#@%[email protected]!$!) Kai deyteron GIATI de mou ipe kanis oti ipirxe sinfagia se parakimeni taverna meta? (esto kai me sms...snif)
Tin kiriaki ixa na epilekso metaksi stisimo keraias/kalodion se diplani polikatikia h na ertho eki.... diskola apofasisa to proto.... PLEASE papashark epinoise alo ena fest (food fest as poume).
(nai nai ksero idi me brizete gia ta greeklish)

----------


## Chris

> Diabasa ta parapano kai me epiase mia thlipsi alo prama.... Proton gia tin blakia me to laptop mou pou ekana (#@%[email protected]!$!) Kai deyteron GIATI de mou ipe kanis oti ipirxe sinfagia se parakimeni taverna meta? (esto kai me sms...snif)
> Tin kiriaki ixa na epilekso metaksi stisimo keraias/kalodion se diplani polikatikia h na ertho eki.... diskola apofasisa to proto.... PLEASE papashark epinoise alo ena fest (food fest as poume).
> (nai nai ksero idi me brizete gia ta greeklish)


Α, ήσουν αυτός που ξέχασε το φορτιστή του laptop?  ::  
Περίμενα να ερθεις τη Κυριακή με καμια 10αρια φορτιστες για παν ενδεχόμενο αλλα...

 ::

----------


## myself

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από myself
> 
> Α, ήσουν αυτός που ξέχασε το φορτιστή του laptop?  
> Περίμενα να ερθεις τη Κυριακή με καμια 10αρια φορτιστες για παν ενδεχόμενο αλλα...


Ma giati bre kakourge pezis me ton pono mou  :: 
Tha erxomouna tin kiriaki ala ipame oti teleytea stigmi mou dosane limited access rights stin diplani taratsa opote... Ase diladi pou exo
gineka kai paidia opote prepi na exo sto mialo mou kai aytous.

----------


## ngia

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια και από μένα στον Papashark για την οργάνωση και στους JS, Mick Flemm, Shock για την εκτέλεση της εκπαίδευσης.

Η εκαίδευση αυτή έδωσε (σε συνδυασμό με τα καλά tutorial για Debian που υπάρχουν στα tutorials) τη δυνατότητα να γίνει εύκολα η εγκατάσταση ενός κόμβου 
Επίσης έδωσε για μας που είμασταν αρχάριοι την απαραίτητη αρχική ώθηση, ώστε να προχωρήσουμε στο Linux μόνοι μας πια. 

Οπωσδήποτε ηταν πετυχημένο και αν μπορέσουν να γίνουν παρόμοια, για αυτούς που δεν μπόρεσαν (εσείς χάσατε..) ή πιο προχωρημένα, θα ήταν πολύ καλά.

Και λιγο καθυστερημένα μερικές φωτογραφίες
http://awmn-913.hack-box.net/HomePag...x1/Linux1.html

----------


## andreas

na min xexname kai ton achillea pou exei ftiaxei ola ta paketa !! Ena install kaneis kai eisai etoimos  ::

----------


## papashark

Μήπως κάποιος πήρε ένα παραπάνω πληκτρολόγιο με χοντρό βύσμα κατα λάθος μαζί του ?

----------


## andreas

ego exo mia mpalanteza apo ton _Dimon_ nomizo kai prepei kapoia stigmi na tou to doso. Tou exo steilei pm edo kai 2-3 meres alla den apantaei! - elpizo na dei auto  ::

----------


## papashark

Α, και κάποιες φώτος.

Έχω συννενοηθεί και με τον shock για το επόμενο  ::

----------


## papashark

Και άλλες

----------


## drf

τελικά αυτό το TT είναι του συλλόγου;  ::

----------


## papashark

Που το είδες το ΤΤ ?

Αυτό που έχω πάρει με τα λεφτά του συλλόγου δεν το είχα φέρει μαζί....

Εσύ είδες το αυτοκίνητο του Shock......

----------


## socrates

...και είπα να μην καρφωθώ (gamoto)!  ::

----------


## drf

> Που το είδες το ΤΤ ?
> 
> Αυτό που έχω πάρει με τα λεφτά του συλλόγου δεν το είχα φέρει μαζί....
> 
> Εσύ είδες το αυτοκίνητο του Shock......


[s]TT[/s] Megane  ::

----------


## sotris99

Πότε θα επαναληφθεί?

----------


## papashark

Κάτσε να γίνουν οι εκλογές πρώτα, για να ξεκαθαρίσουν κάποια πράγματα, και θα ανακοινωθεί η ημερομηνία.

Πάντως ανεξάρτητα το ποιός βγει, θα ξαναγίνει linux fest και μάλιστα ελπίζω σύντομα (αρκεί να μπορεί και να έχει όρεξη ο Shock  ::  ). Οι εκλογές θα καθορίσουν το πλαίσιο που θα γίνει το Linux fest...

----------


## JS

H ιδέα είναι να γίνουν 2 ή 3.
1) install fest και διάφορα για αρχάριους
2) για ενδιάμεσους
3) για όσους θέλουν να ασχοληθούν παραπάνω (με βλέπω να είμαι μόνος μου  ::   ::   ::  )

Σαν προυπόθεση θα έλεγα είναι να υπάρχει Ινετ στον χώρο που θα είμαστε. Οπότε άντε να τελειώσουμε με τις εκλογές :Ρ

----------


## xaotikos

> H ιδέα είναι να γίνουν 2 ή 3.
> 1) install fest και διάφορα για αρχάριους
> 2) για ενδιάμεσους
> 3) για όσους θέλουν να ασχοληθούν παραπάνω (με βλέπω να είμαι μόνος μου    )
> 
> Σαν προυπόθεση θα έλεγα είναι να υπάρχει Ινετ στον χώρο που θα είμαστε. Οπότε άντε να τελειώσουμε με τις εκλογές :Ρ


Στα 1,2 ανάμεσα στους "δασκάλους" και ο JS....ανάμεσα στους μαθητές ο Fulljazz!!! Ε ρε γλέντιαααα...σιγά μην τα χάσω τα επόμενα linux fests  ::   ::

----------


## koki

ε ο fulljazz δεν εχει ανάγκη.. πήρε μαθήματα απο ΜΕΓΑΛΟ δάσκαλο... ουα χα χα

----------


## andreas

Θα πρότεινα να γίνει η συνέχεια του πρώτου, ωστε να είναι λίγο πιο advanced... Μην μένουμε πάντα στα εύκολα μόνο  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> για όσους θέλουν να ασχοληθούν παραπάνω (με βλέπω να είμαι μόνος μου )


 JS Και εγώ μαζί σου!  ::

----------


## shock

Οπως έχω πει στον Papashark αλλά και στον JS είμαι πάντα στη διάθεση σας αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω. Ενημερωτικά έχω προτείνει πριν το advanced σεμινάριο ένα Intermediate πριν πέσουμε στα βαθιά.

----------


## nasos

> 3) για όσους θέλουν να ασχοληθούν παραπάνω (με βλέπω να είμαι μόνος μου    )


Σιγά μη σκίσεις κανένα καλσόν...!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

Τώρα που είμαστε ζεστοί.....

Προτείνω να το οργανώσουμε ένα σαβατοκύριακο μετά την εξεταστική των φοιτητών(κάπου στον μάρτιο δηλαδή)..... Συμφωνείτε??

----------


## papashark

Μέσα στον Φεβρουάριο το επόμενο....  ::

----------


## andreas

> Μέσα στον Φεβρουάριο το επόμενο....


Μόλις έσκισες όλους τους φοιτητές! (έτσι πιστεύω)

----------


## pavlidisd

Όλους...  ::

----------


## papashark

Καλά, χαλαρώστε λίγο.

Εάν δεν μπορεί ο περισσότερος κόσμος, τότε απλά δεν θα γίνει.

Το ζήτημα είναι να γίνει για τον κόσμο όταν βολεύει τον κόσμο και όχι όταν μου καπνίσει εμένα.... Αν και θα ήθελα να κάνουμε κάτι και το Φλεβάρη αλλά και τον Μάρτη...

----------


## Thanosch

Χωρίς καμια εξέρεση ! 

pavlidisd μην με ξεχάσεις

----------


## Renos

Στο επομενο fest θελω να ειμαι και εγω να προσφερω τις ελαχιστες γνωσεις μου.

Εχει καποιος απο τους "εισηγητες" ετοιμασει καποια θεματα που θα συζητηθουν-αναλυθουν στο fest?

θελει καποιος να προτεινει θεματα?

----------


## [email protected]

Να προτεινω κατι και για εμας που ειμαστε μακρια;Μπορειτε να τα τραβηξετε σε καμερα,να τα γραψετε σε ενα cdακι για να μαθουμε και εμεις;μια προταση εκανα.Θα μας βοηθουσε ολους εμας που δεν μπορουμε να παραβρεθουμε στο fest να μαθουμε

----------


## sotris99

Ωραία ιδέα!! Θέτω την κάμερα μου στις υπηρεσίες του awmn.

----------


## lambrosk

::  COOL  ::  
VIDEO LESSONS  ::  
This week on AWMN's VideoCD .... (special price offer for DVD)  ::

----------


## Vcore

Μπορεί δε αυτό το cd να δίνεται και στις επαρχίες με ένα συμβολικό ποσό ώστε με αυτόν τον τρόπο να συνησφέρουμε και εμείς κάτι στο AWMN που είναι ο πυρήνας  ::   ::

----------


## sotris99

Ναι. Γύρω στο ένα ενάμισι ευρώ + έξοδα μεταφοράς.

----------


## [email protected]

καλη ιδεα

----------


## Vcore

Δεν είμαστε εμείς οι αρμόδιοι για να αποφασίσουμε πόσο θα είναι το ποσό. Ας αποφασίσει ο σύλλογος.

 ::

----------


## Johny

αντε αντε καντε κ αλλο να ερθω κ γω να ξεστραβοθω να μαθω τπτ χρησιμο!!!!

----------


## sotris99

> Δεν είμαστε εμείς οι αρμόδιοι για να αποφασίσουμε πόσο θα είναι το ποσό. Ας αποφασίσει ο σύλλογος.


 OK. Sorry.

----------


## sotris99

Κανένα νεότερο από το μέτωπο.???

----------

